# Photos from Greenwich cross country



## Joeyjojo (1 August 2012)

Just thought I'd share some of the photos I took of the day - it was absolutely fantastic


----------



## Shooting Star (1 August 2012)

oh wow, they're brilliant! The TV coverage didn't really do justice to the detail of the fences - hadn't even noticed the metal / wire horses either side of fence one when I was watching the telly 

Really hoping to get a chance to see some of the fences when I go tomorrow if they don't have half the British army trying to stop us


----------



## coss (1 August 2012)

super pics!


----------



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

Fantastic photos! Thanks a ton for sharing with the unfortunates who couldn't go...


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Great pics, love the one over the chess board


----------



## Orangehorse (2 August 2012)

Lovely pictures, thank you.  Agree about not seeing all the details of the fences on the TV, there was obviously so much thought given to the designs.


----------



## Joeyjojo (2 August 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad you like


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

Super photos. Thanks for sharing them.

XC day was absolutely amazing!


----------



## Superhot (2 August 2012)

Polly Peewee said:



			oh wow, they're brilliant! The TV coverage didn't really do justice to the detail of the fences - hadn't even noticed the metal / wire horses either side of fence one when I was watching the telly 

Really hoping to get a chance to see some of the fences when I go tomorrow if they don't have half the British army trying to stop us 

Click to expand...

The horses were made out of horse shoes, and were stunning.  Wonder if my farrier could make me a smaller version???

Thanks for the photos, they are absolutely brilliant!!  Have you got any more please?


----------



## Joeyjojo (2 August 2012)

I've got loads more! I'll see if I can upload some more


----------



## Archangel (2 August 2012)

Great photos.  It must have been a brilliant day.


----------



## R_H (2 August 2012)

Beautiful photos! Loved the planet one - The attention to detail was superb at Greenwich and you have captured it so well!


----------



## Sprout (2 August 2012)

Wow, really amazing pics, and shows a perspective not seen on tv - thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## paulineh (2 August 2012)

Mary King







Zara Philips


----------



## paulineh (2 August 2012)

Nicola Wilson

and the great Mark Todd


----------



## sonjafoers (2 August 2012)

Lovely pics, it's great to see the jumps in better detail, the drop looks much steeper than it looked on the telly.

It's good to see the riders' positions too, boy I have a looooong way to go


----------



## J&S (2 August 2012)

Terrific pictures!  As others have said very interesting to see all the details of the fences. Even those who went to the SJ (Eventing) were not allowed to walk the course so this is a real treat.  Love the photo of Mark Todd.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Paulineh: Lovely photos. Thanks! I attended XC day with my OH and we had a brilliant time


----------



## Joeyjojo (5 August 2012)

I've managed to upload some more photos - the whole album can be found here:

http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff472/joeeyjojo/Olympics - cross country/





































Mary King


----------



## J&S (5 August 2012)

I am going to say it again!  Your photos are excellent, they really allow us to feel as if  we were there, we are not just catching the moment but able to study it in detail and I, for one, am in even more awe of the the riders and their wonderful horses.

Thank you for posting.


----------

